# Suggestion: After bots and SPAMMERS have visited the forum...



## DominoDude (Dec 16, 2014)

...it could perhaps be a wise idea to clean out all those posts in order to stop them from showing up on the front page on the site. Right now they're given a free advertising column showing all those goodies.


----------



## CR Mod (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks - we do generally delete the spam posts after banning the spammer. For those reading this it helps us when you report the spam posts (thanks all!) and also helps us when you _don't_ reply to them especially the newly created spam topics. 

We don't control what topics show up on the main CR page, that's pulled automatically but not always in real time refreshes.


----------

